# A sign that things are about over with.....



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

.....when your wife decides to go off on you about something petty - on Christmas day - in front of her family members as we're all trying to open our gifts; which in return caused me to say something very rude back and then the whole room got uncomfortably quiet for a few minutes!

She can't even give it a rest on Christmas day!!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh yeah the fight was over me showing her brother a quick funny video on YouTube on my new phone today before we opened presents, and she walked in and became furious because she doesn't want either of us watching any videos for fear it might eat up usage on our phones too quick. In my opinion as long as we don't make a habit out of it we'll be fine, buuuut she felt strongly enough about it today to get all loud and rude with her whole family watching and things got a little ugly! And normally we never fight in front of our family and friends, but over the past year she has been violating that rule more & more to the point people are worried about us(and they should be)!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> She can't even give it a rest on Christmas day!!


That's pretty lame, some people are just like that though it seems. Don't know what to say, personally though I would tell her to get fked after a while lol - you sure have patience.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Cee Paul, I'm sorry to hear you had an ugly argument today. Sometimes the stress of holidays can make us more sensitive to things - for both of you. 

I hope you'll find a way to reconnect soon.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

recent_cloud said:


> here it is again
> 
> the cel fone is just an iteration of larger problems
> 
> ...


I think this can be said about 10 million married couples with the divorce rate being so high, but I'm sure in your marriage all is perfect - rosey - and bright and you and your husband are perfect people that we should all look upto. I could be wrong about that but this is how you come off in your posts and in your opinion giving(I'm picturing you wagging your finger back and forth), so I'm sure in real life most people tune you out as a result.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> That's pretty lame, some people are just like that though it seems. Don't know what to say, personally though I would tell her to get fked after a while lol - you sure have patience.


Well my patience ran out probably a year ago; and so after giving this 500 chances to work while trying to make personal changes to myself only to have her try and tear me back down, I am planning on asking her for a legal seperation in the coming year and if that doesn't sink in...........a divorce.


----------



## Targ (Dec 13, 2012)

So this behaviour (fighting in front of family/friends) has only recently developed? Or has this been an ongoing issue throughout your marriage?

How long have you been married, by the way?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

recent_cloud said:


> if i come off as wagging a finger
> 
> well my young friend
> 
> ...


catch more flys with honey than a finger wag.


just saying>>>>>>


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

recent_cloud said:


> if i come off as wagging a finger
> 
> well my young friend
> 
> ...


I am sorry I got the genders wrong, but with sooo many people posting it's hard to tell us all apart sometimes unless we flat out mention who and what we are. I am also very sorry to hear about your wife passing. And I am not sure how old you are but I am going on 47 in a couple of months which is waaaay past being a young man or boy in my opinion, so no offense but I do not let ANYONE not even my 80 year old father talk down to or finger wag me for any reason, because as a grown man who's been through a lot already I will either tune you out or tell that person to shut the hell up. My wife doesn't seem to get that so I have already tuned her out a long time ago.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Targ said:


> So this behaviour (fighting in front of family/friends) has only recently developed? Or has this been an ongoing issue throughout your marriage?
> 
> How long have you been married, by the way?


Been married 7+ years, and no we did not used to do this but over the past year it's gotten a lot worse especially with her.


----------



## Targ (Dec 13, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Been married 7+ years, and no we did not used to do this but over the past year it's gotten a lot worse especially with her.


And you don't know what could have suddenly triggered this (or made it worse as you say)?


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

recent_cloud said:


> it matters little how much you've been through
> 
> and my reference to your age was not chronological
> 
> ...


Oh I will have plenty of people around me because most of my family and friends don't ever talk down to me of finger wag, nor do I ever try and do that to them because it's a _mutual respect _type of thing.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

recent_cloud said:


> i can't help but think
> 
> your definition of mutual respect is
> 
> everyone agrees with you


Not at all, it's more like we're all adults and responsible for our own actions so they don't get on my case and I never get on theirs pretty much. It's a novel concept that millions of people are doing everyday - you should to try it sometime.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

recent_cloud said:


> well
> 
> at least your interpersonal skills
> 
> ...


Thanks, and I am just messin with you btw.


----------

